# Eye Goop



## TorontoSpoo (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi PF,

I’m reaching out to see if anyone else has experienced a lot of eye discharge with their poodle. I’ve attached a couple of pictures to show what I’m talking about. We’ve asked the vet twice now about it, and got what I consider wishy washy answers. The first time, she said Theo’s eyes looked healthy, but she said we may as well try a topical eye antibiotic BNP (Neomycin and PolymyXinB Sufates and Bacitracin Ophthalmic...the rest is cut off by the label). We applied the topical antibiotic to the eye for 5 days. It seemed to address the problem, but then it came back. We again took Theo back to the vet, and again the response was the same — eyes look healthy, but if we wanted we could try the antibiotic cream again. (I must say the non commital answer didn’t inspire confidence.)

The “eye goop” appears randomly. Some mornings, there is quite a bit, just as in the pictures. Other mornings, nothing. Sometimes, it’s just one eye. Sometimes both. And the eye goop only seems to form at night time while he is asleep. We clean Theo up in the morning, and there is no discharge at all throughout the day and evening. Could this just be normal?

Or groomer who also saw the goop was wondering if it could be allergies.

Would very much appreciate if anyone else has seen this before and could provide their insights.

Thanks!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory gets eye goop too. Vet is unconcerned and said it is mostly likely airborne allergies, combined with Rory’s quite deep eye sockets that make it harder for him to blink out. I think this is probably right as they tend to be a bit worse in spring and summer.

I just wipe them every morning or when needed and occasionally give them a saline rinse (also recommended by my vet) every now and then. 

I can’t quite tell from your pictures but assume the goop is clear? Obviously if it’s yellow or green there’s an issue.


----------



## TorontoSpoo (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks Muggles. The discharge is a milky white, so I guess that would be considered clear. Just curious about the saline rinse, because it sounds like something that would be helpful. I just googled saline rinses for dogs, and saw a bunch of different approaches. Some make their own home-made rinse, others use a human eye saline solutions, and others saying you can obtain it from the vet’s office. What did you do? And by “rinse” does that mean just instilling several drops? Thanks again!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

My vet said to just buy the human ones (I get the single use ampoules) as they are much cheaper than animal specific ones. You can of course make it yourself too!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If it is just at night, I would consider looking into his bedding and how you wash it. I have allergies, and if I find myself sleeping on feather pillows I can hardly open my eyes in the morning, and some biological and scented detergents are just as bad. I wouldn't use antibiotics for a minor and nonspecific issue - we need to save their power for when we need the big guns. Boiled water and a pinch of salt is a cheap and effective bathing solution, or if you are only washing the skin just a quick wipe with warm water from the tap - after all, who boils the water to wash their own face?


----------



## TorontoSpoo (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks FJM for the suggestions. I should have first thought about his sleeping crate, given that that is when Theo develops the goop. Unfortunately, I don't think it is his bedding as we use one of those plastic primo sleeping pad, which is almost like an exercise mat. And he had been using the pad for months before he started producing the eye gunk. He does sleep with a couple of stuffed dog toys, but he also takes them out of the crate and plays with them during the day.

I totally agree with you on the antibiotics. They should only be used when really necessary. That's why I was a bit surprised when the vet left it up to us to decide if we wanted to apply a second dose of the eye cream.

We'll see if the problem persists over the next few months as the weather begins to cool in Toronto. If it stops then we can perhaps attribute it to allergies.

Thanks again!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

TorontoSpoo said:


> Hi PF,
> 
> I’m reaching out to see if anyone else has experienced a lot of eye discharge with their poodle. I’ve attached a couple of pictures to show what I’m talking about. We’ve asked the vet twice now about it, and got what I consider wishy washy answers. The first time, she said Theo’s eyes looked healthy, but she said we may as well try a topical eye antibiotic BNP (Neomycin and PolymyXinB Sufates and Bacitracin Ophthalmic...the rest is cut off by the label). We applied the topical antibiotic to the eye for 5 days. It seemed to address the problem, but then it came back. We again took Theo back to the vet, and again the response was the same — eyes look healthy, but if we wanted we could try the antibiotic cream again. (I must say the non commital answer didn’t inspire confidence.)
> 
> ...


If the goop is clean I would not worry, but Bella has had it for 7 years and it is cream or greenish, so I have been using those drops for 7 years to keep her from getting sores on the eyeball. My vet charges 68 for a tube I think the same thing you mentioned, and I found it on line (same exact thing) for 29 and 10 shipping so I now order it. Does it get crust if let go in the morning. Bellas has the goop but will get crust at the corner of the eyes. I also use the gel for dry eyes per vet


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Did your vet do a Schirmer's test for dry eye? White discharge is common in dry eye.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

TorontoSpoo, that sounds like common eye irritation from dust or pollen. I have seen it on many, if not most, dogs of a variety of breeds. As another has already said, if it's just a small amount and does not look yellow, just wipe it away.

Right now we are having quite a bit of wind and pollen, so I have to wipe Zoe's eyes on most days. By the way, it's easiest to remove if you keep the face clipped close and use a warm washcloth.


----------



## TorontoSpoo (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks Glorybeecosta, Twyla and Johanna for all your suggestions. Re your question is the goop crusty -- actually, it's very stretchy, flexible and even a bit sticky. I suppose if we left it on, it would eventually dry out. We do keep Theo's muzzle with a tight clip, so with a damp cloth it's fairly easy to clean up. 

I'm thinking Johanna may be right in that it could be a wind/pollen issue. As some mornings there is no goop, and other days quite a bit. As the temperature drops and all the leaves fall off the trees in Toronto over the next few weeks, it will be interesting to see if it clears up. And Twyla, I will mention to our vet about the Schirmer's Test. Our vet did mention that perhaps it was due to dry eyes, but never mentioned the test. 

Our vet's office has 3 veterinarians. I think two are really good and very experienced. The third, I just don't have quite the same level of confidence. Unfortunately, our last two visits where we were asking about the eyes, we saw the third vet. I think on our next visit, we'll specifically ask for one of the other two.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Untreated, dry eye can lead to painful erosions on the eye and in the long term ruin the vision. I would see the vet sooner rather than later


----------



## TorontoSpoo (Apr 2, 2017)

twyla said:


> Untreated, dry eye can lead to painful erosions on the eye and in the long term ruin the vision. I would see the vet sooner rather than later


Thanks Twyla. I did a bit more research about dry eyes and you’re absolutely right — it can be a potentially dangerous condition. According to one source it is an immune deficiency problem and if not treated, as you’ve pointed out, can lead to corneal scarring and even blindness. The treatment is as simple as daily drops, so not a big deal. Will call the vet tomorrow to book a dry eye test! Thanks for the push!


----------

